# ick



## bonesman (Nov 25, 2009)

i have a lionfish that i think has ick there are little white spots on its fins i was told to treat with garlic but i cant get him to eat anything but live feeder guppies and quarantine tank is not possible right now


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well if you ALREADY see white dots on 1 fish and are sure its ich....you're feeders are already infected too; so I'd for one not suggest to feed them into another tank and infest it.
Second I'd suggest you to dial up your heat a few degrees every few hours till you reach 80-85F; then go to a pet store and get you some ick meds and treat it; continue to then treat add 5 days AFTER all visible spots are gone. Then you're all set & safe!
Garlic I never heard of that.


----------



## bonesman (Nov 25, 2009)

i didnt really wanna use meds because i heard it would kill all my inverts and future corals


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you have a QT you can treat the sick fish in?
Edit, sorry I actually didn't realize the 1st time around this was in SW sicknesses...I can't help you on the corals matter we'd need to wait for a Salt guy there


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Pasfur often recommends garlic for treating ick. Here is one thread, post # 14...
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-diseases/fish-has-ich-30642/page2/


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

bonesman said:


> i have a lionfish that i think has ick there are little white spots on its fins i was told to treat with garlic but i cant get him to eat anything but live feeder guppies and quarantine tank is not possible right now



Wow. You are in a really difficult situation, primarily because you made a mistake that is no longer correctable. You put a Lionfish into the display tank before it was eating dried foods. Honestly, if you can't use a Q, you can't medicate the display, and the fish won't eat dried foods to soak in garlic, I have no other treatment options. 

I would attempt to soak freeze dried krill in a garlic supplement and try your best to get the Lionfish eating.

First, before you do anything, lets see some pics of what you are looking at.


----------

